# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkohet nga policia krimineli Marjan Rroku

## Kosovari_78_Ca

Me vjen shume keq per ata qe nuk e njohin gjuhen Angleze.

Ky person kerkohet nga policia e SHBA-s per krime.

Kush ka njohuri per te mund te kontakton 1-800-crime-tv



Marjan Rroku  

Murder, Tirana, Albania


D.C.
International

November 25 2006
November 23 2006




A Deadly Game Of Hide And Seek 
When two teenage Albanian sisters met Marjan Rroku at a Bible study group, they thought he was a great guy. But five years later he had taken the life of one sister and sent the other fleeing to the US. 
After a close encounter on a Washington D.C. Metro train, police fear the killer is in pursuit again.
>>The Full Story  








A Church-Going Business Man With Ulterior Motives
When Ornella Canaj came to the United States, cops say it was to escape a world of torment at the hands of a man she once considered a friend -- Marjan Rroku.

It all started when 18-year-old Ornella moved to Tirana, Albania to attend college. Her 15-year-old sister, Alda, joined her and began attending a local Albanian high school. The two sisters lived together in an apartment near campus, and attended Bible study at a local church once a week. It was there that the girls met 27-year-old Rroku. At first, Rroku came across as a friendly man. He said he worked for an American company and was involved with the local democratic party. Neither Ornella nor Alda knew Rroku's real occupation or intentions.

Although the Bible study members often got together as a group, Rroku began seeing Alda privately. In Spring 2000, Rroku told a surprised Alda that he was in love with her and wanted to get married and move to Italy. But Alda told Rroku she was too young for him, and stressed that she needed to finish school. When she went home for summer break, she seemed to forget about him. 


Cops: Rroku's Obsession Spirals Out Of Control
But Rroku did not give up his conquest and when the sisters returned to school in the fall authorities say Rroku showed Alda a side of him neither sister would have suspected.

In October 2000, he showed up at Alda's school with a fake identification card that added one year to her age, making her 16. When Alda refused to take it, cops say Rroku pulled out a gun and threatened her, telling her he wasn't really a businessman, but a secret policeman.  

Convinced To Take Action 

On November 20, 2000, Ornella came home to find Alda crying in bed, with bruises all over her face and body. At first, Alda told Ornella that a drunken man had attacked her. But Ornella felt something wasn't right and pressed the issue. Eventually, Alda revealed the truth to her sister -- Rroku had beat her after she refused yet again to marry him and move to Italy. This time, Alda told Ornella that Rroku had met her at school and taken her to his apartment. There, he'd pulled out his gun and told her she had eight minutes to agree to marry him and move to Italy. Rroku allegedly beat her up, but didn't use the gun on her.

When the sisters spoke with local authorities, they were informed that Marjan Rroku was indeed a SHIK -- an Albanian secret police officer. When a newspaper article reported the incident, Rroku began threatening both sisters. 

Soon after the incident, Ornella and Alda's parents, Mbarime and Faslli, moved to Tirana along with their youngest daughter, Desilda,  to watch over their two oldest daughters. However, this would be a futile effort. According to Ornella, Rroku harassed the family on a daily basis. Each time, her father would report the incident to the local police -- but it seemed Rroku was untouchable.


Cops Say A Stalker Turned Into A Killer
On March 29, 2001, Ornella had a break from her own classes and went to see Alda at her school. She found her sister in tears; Rroku had visited the school and threatened her again. Ornella offered to walk her sister home, but Alda insisted she wanted to wait for her mother. Later that afternoon, Rroku was waiting. He grabbed  Alda, but the mother and daughter fought back. That's when cops say Rroku pulled out his gun and shot Alda and  Mbarime both seven times, killing them both.

Not Safe Anywhere 

Rroku was never arrested, but the deaths of Alda and Mbarime Canaj set off a series of protests against police corruption. Rroku was eventually found guilty of the murders in absentia. However, Ornella, her father, and her youngest sister, Desilda received threats from relatives and friends of Rroku and never felt safe after the murders. Eventually Ornella moved to the United States while her sister was sent to another country. 

In the US, Ornella finally began to feel safe from the man who had broken up her family.  But one day in September 2005, she came face to face with the man from whom she fled. 

Each morning, Ornella travelled on the Washington DC Metro train to work from the Rosslyn, Va. station to the King Street station in Alexandria, Va. Standing on the station platform one morning, just as the train approached, she saw Rroku pass in front of her. 

Rroku entered a train car and Ornella forced her way onto the same train. She says she sat a few seats away and watched as he seemed to hide his face behind other passangers on the train. Ornella says Rroku was wearing sunglasses and a hat while riding on the dim train.

Now, Ornella is terrified that Rroku has tracked her down and is trying to finish off the rest of her family -- starting with her. Ornella and police are desperate to find Rroku and bring him to justice for terrorizing the Canaj family.


Information valid as of last update.
Murder, Tirana, Albania, International; Mar 29, 2001

----------


## Goc_Labe

o zot na ndihmo ca nuk ka ne kte bote.. te kishte dhe cuna shqiptare ne kte fare feje se dija po ca do presesh nga dkush me emer RRoku thuaj.. ishalla e gjejn sa me shpejt

----------


## Lioness

> o zot na ndihmo ca nuk ka ne kte bote.. te kishte dhe cuna shqiptare ne kte fare feje se dija po ca do presesh nga dkush me emer RRoku thuaj.. ishalla e gjejn sa me shpejt


Moj cupke labe, por cfare faji ka mbiemri "Rroku" (rrok = perqafoj, apo analogji te tjera) me cmendurine e ketij djalit, c'dreq djali them une ... ketij krimineli.  

Do Zoti, mbase e gjejne.  Mire do ishte te kishim nje foto te tij.

----------


## alibaba

Për ça bahet fjalë ktu noj seriall vrasc a?

----------


## Brari

me sa di une ky krokodil ka qene agjent i shish-it ne kohen e mejdan meto klos nanos-it.. dhe pa ju dridhur dora vret  ne mes te dites diku pran zogut te zi.. dy persona.. nje nene se bashku me te bijen e zhduket..
dhe asnjihere foton e tije nuk e publikuan qe te ndihmohej kapja e ketij qelbaniku..

----------


## Kosovari_78_Ca

I nderuar Mr. Brari dhe ju te tjeret 

Po jeni te interesuar qe ta shifni fytyren e ketij krimineli mund te shkoni ne web sitin America's Most wanted
http://www.amw.com/fugitives/case.cfm?id=41730

Ne kete web site mund ta shifni fotografin e tij. 
Eshte mekate qe edhe emrat e shqiptarve gjenden ne kete list te zez te Amerikes. Ju kisha lut te gjithe atyre qe e njofin qe ta lajmrojn autoritetet Amerikane per kete kriminel.

Duke e percjell dokumentarin America's Most wanted hasa ne emrin e ketij krimineli, qe ne ate moment nuk mund te ju besoja syve dhe veshve te mij. Isha shtrir ne krevat dhe si ndegjova fjalen ALBANIAN vetevetiu u ngrita ne kemb dhe i bera vesht kater qe ta ndegjoj edhe nje here mos rastesisht heren e pare gabova. Por ishte e vertet se ky pis ishte shqiptar qe ne ato momente me erdhe turp ti them vetes Shqiptar.
Megjithate prap ju lutem qe po dini diq kete kriminel lajrmone numrin me lart.

Sinqerisht

----------


## Brari

a u kap ky krimineli qe vrau nan e bij vite me pare?

sa shum vrases te lire ka..

----------


## alDI

Ne kete video mund te shifni daljen nga gjyqi te ketij plere

http://bcove.me/h2xp868w

U arrestua ne shtator 2010 ne New York.

----------


## farsi

> o zot na ndihmo ca nuk ka ne kte bote.. te kishte dhe cuna shqiptare ne kte fare feje se dija po ca do presesh nga dkush me emer RRoku thuaj.. ishalla e gjejn sa me shpejt


ua mo ylli po duhet qe te jesh shqiptar qe te kesh emrin rroku, nuk ke faj ta dish  mahmoud nuk eshte shqiptar

----------


## Brari

thx aidi..

po a eshte denuar a cfar?

----------


## PINK

Brari cne t'u kujtua kjo tema? Se kisha lexuar me pare kete ngjarje. Shume e dhimbshme! Ngela pa fjale. Ti marresh jeten tjetres ne kete menyre! Shpresoj ta kene denuar me burgim te perjetshem kete monstren kafsherore.Po kam dhe nje urrejtje per ate vend/sistem atje. Te mos I ndihmonin dot keto njerez?!

----------


## thirsty

WOW, cfare historie, te le pa fjale.

Me vjen keq per ate familje.

----------


## loneeagle

Une per here te pare e kam pare ne AMW ishte vertet histori e hidhur. Bastardi jetonte ketu ne usa.

----------


## Robbery

> o zot na ndihmo ca nuk ka ne kte bote.. te kishte dhe cuna shqiptare ne kte fare feje se dija po ca do presesh nga dkush me emer RRoku thuaj.. ishalla e gjejn sa me shpejt


Ambjenti shqiptar eshte ambjenti me i pershtatshem qe te rriten mikrobet ti thua paska dhe çuna shqiptar ne kete far feje..ça thu mi goc?

----------


## alDI

Ky nuk eshte denuar, por pret ekstradimin ne Shqiperi sepse aty e ka kryer krimin, Amerika nuk mund ta denoje per dicka qe nuk e ka kryer ne USA.
Ish martuar ne Amerik plera dhe kishte dy femije, tregon ai dedektivi qe e kishte mare persiper investigimin e ceshtjes se ky monstra jetonte me identitet te rrem Slloven.
Gruaja ishte shtangur kur e kishin arrestuar sepse nuk ka ditur gje qe ishte martuar me nje kafsh kriminel.

----------


## mia@

Tek dokumentari mbi te kerkuarit per vrasje qe jane ne arrati ishte dhe nje shqiptar tjeter ketu ne USA qe kerkohet per vrasjen e nje plake amerikane tek te 80-at, te cilen e kishte fqinje. Qellimi ishte ta grabiste.
 Nuk me kujtohet emri. Biles nje shqiptar  kishte ardh ne USA per t' ju shmangur pikerisht ketij krimineli te rrezikshem pasi  kishte tentuar ta vriste ne Shqiperi.

----------


## MARGUS

> Ky nuk eshte denuar, por pret ekstradimin ne Shqiperi sepse aty e ka kryer krimin, Amerika nuk mund ta denoje per dicka qe nuk e ka kryer ne USA.
> Ish martuar ne Amerik plera dhe kishte dy femije, tregon ai dedektivi qe e kishte mare persiper investigimin e ceshtjes se ky monstra jetonte me identitet te rrem Slloven.
> Gruaja ishte shtangur kur e kishin arrestuar sepse nuk ka ditur gje qe ishte martuar me nje kafsh kriminel.


sa keq qe do te extradohet,ket monster eshte  mire te denojne ne usa dhe  burg te perjetshem ne burg federal ,le tja plasyn syt zijoshat!

----------


## MARGUS

O njerez mua me cudite fakti se  ketu ka pase plote kohe te reagohet ,por ja  djalli ben te veten

----------


## goldian

> me sa di une ky krokodil ka qene agjent i shish-it ne kohen e mejdan meto klos nanos-it.. dhe pa ju dridhur dora vret  ne mes te dites diku pran zogut te zi.. dy persona.. nje nene se bashku me te bijen e zhduket..
> dhe asnjihere foton e tije nuk e publikuan qe te ndihmohej kapja e ketij qelbaniku..


e leshoj dhe nje pordhe tjeter ky i m,ecmi

----------


## Brari

goldush.. nuk qenke vetem katunar i thjeshte  shkodre ti..
qeke nard ndok e tom dosh ose zar i tyre..

paska qen trafikant droge e femrash ky miku yt  krykomunari.. qe e kan therr..
mir ja kan ba..

ja me kta e mbushi falangen e 21 janarit tom edvin ruc dosh prec tak fidel zogaj e ledio shamk  tahir saim.uti..

hmm..
e paske te njohur kte kopilin.. e klosit..marjan  rrokin..

.

----------

